# Remington 700 ML



## Johnson76 (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently acquired one of these guns from a friend and it is missing the bolt. Any ideas where to get one? I have done google searches and I keep getting the 209 conversion. In Washington State we cannot use the 209 primer.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you try Gunbroker? I know they have a few complete guns for sale cause I stumbled across them last night. If you find a bolt from a gun that has been converted let me know since I have the original parts from mine I will probably never use. I feel silly, but right now I can't remember how much of the bolt I changed 

But you should love the gun. They didn't get much good press but after working with mine I'm not sure why.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would try Remington for a bolt. 
To convert you need the kit. the Candian type (sold at Cabelas) is far better than the one Remington sold. You take the bolt apart drive out the pin that holds the #11cap striker to the spring assembly. Install the striker for the 209 primer with the pin just removed then reassemble the bolt. Insert the 209 holder in the breech plug instead of the #11 cap nipple.

I installed it on my 54cal and was not overly impress with the results. It seprated the primers when fired and I have tried several brands with the same results. Clean up isn't any easier and there isn't even less blow back. I have kept my 50 cal with the #11 caps whick I use the CCI magum ones. You need to take the bolt apart after shooting setion and clean it even with the 209 kit. the bolt removal tool helps with that a lot.

 Al


----------

